# Sauvegarde pour futur réinstallation



## Jetster (13 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 

mon sujet concerne un iBook G4 14" que je vais bientôt recevoir d'un ami qui reconditionne ce genre de produit au USA. Sachant que je fait mes tous premier pas sur ce genre de produit, j'ai opter pour celui-ci car il en propose en très bon état avec un prix inférieur par-rapport à ceux que l'on trouve en France. 

Il as installer Mac OSX 10.5 Leopard en français, il m'a indiquer que la machine supporte sans problème cette version. 


Moi qui suit encore sous Windows, j'ai pris l'habitude de faire des DVD de sauvegarde avec l'outil adéquat en cas ou je souhaiterais réinstaller le système à zéro.

Je voudrais savoir si sur Mac, c'était pareil, le même système ou  bien il fallait posséder un version original comme dans mon cas Mac OSX 10.5 Leopard pour pouvoir effectuer cette réinstallation ? 


Merci de vos futurs réponses.


Bonne journée ![FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## Invité (13 Janvier 2012)

Tu pourrais faire un clone de ton disque sur un disque dur externe, mais il faut qu'il soit en fireWire et non en Usb pour pouvoir booter dessus. (encore qu'on ait une discussion ailleurs à ce sujet, mais de toutes façons c'est plus complexe)
Dans tous les cas il est souhaitable voir indispensable d'avoir le Dvd d'instal pour certaines manip ou en cas de soucis majeur


----------



## Jetster (13 Janvier 2012)

Merci de ta réponse donc le plus simple serait d'acheter le DVD d'installation Mac OSX 10.5 Leopard ?


----------



## Invité (13 Janvier 2012)

Ben ton pote il ne peut pas te donner le Dvd d'instal ?


----------



## Jetster (14 Janvier 2012)

Le DVD dinstallation qui va avec le Mac, il ne l'a pas et pour 10.5, il doit en avoir un seul exemplair et avec la distance ce n'est pas la peine. J'ai été voir les prix, il y as de tous les prix, je suis un peu perdue, si j'en prend un de provenance autre que le France, il n'y aura aucune souci ?


----------



## Sly54 (14 Janvier 2012)

Jetster a dit:


> J'ai été voir les prix, il y as de tous les prix, je suis un peu perdue, si j'en prend un de provenance autre que le France, il n'y aura aucune souci ?


Il ne devrait pas y a voir de souci dès lors que un DVD noir de Tiger, générique.

Tu ne dois pas acheter un DVD fourni initialement avec une machine, car ces DVD ne fonctionneront qu'avec la série de Mac avec lequel ils étaient vendus. Donc attention aux arnaques !


----------



## Jetster (14 Janvier 2012)

Merci de ta réponse, sa aide, c'est vrai j'ai vue pas mal d'annonce comme cela, par contre c'est pour Léopard, et pour le prix selon vous, je pourrais en trouver entre quel tranche de prix ? 

Merci à vous.


----------

